# Gerald Green and T-Law



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

After watching the McDonalds All-American game I do not think Green and Outlaw would have any trouble playing together. They have very different styles. They are by no means the same kind of player.

While both being very athletic and quick, I would say Green has much more control over his body. He would have a lot less trouble guarding the two than Travis does. He also didn't seem that tall. I somewhat wondered if maybe he might turn out to be closer to 6'6 than 6'8. 

I really liked what I saw from this kid. I didn't get a chance to watch the whole game, but from what I saw I definitely think he could be the guy for us. I didn't see thelackadaisical attitude that many people mentioned. It was a heated game, and I thought he rose to the occassion. 

A couple thoughts though. 1) I don't know if you can really put too much behind him being aggressive in a high school all-star game. High school is one thing, but once these guys get out on the floor with NBA players their whole attitude changes. They defer to the vets. They look like kids. There are a few exceptions, but not many. 

These are the things I noticed that I liked:

1) He looked very smooth. Very in control of his body. That's important for someone at his position. 

2) His stroke looked solid. He also has a quick release, ala Ray Allen. That's good. If T-Law wasn't able to jump higher than everyone else we would probably see him get swatted a lot. It takes forever for him to get his jumper off. 

3) He has a well-rounded offensive game. He can shoot, slash, and jump. That way he's not going to be some one-dimensional shooter, which wouldn't be bad, but this way his man can't get all up in his grill. 

I want to watch more of this kid. I didn't get a chance to see much of him defensively, and I wanted to see what kind of passing skills he has. Does he move without the ball? What kind of overall basketball I.Q. does he have? These are all questions I would like to have answered...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

A starting lineup of:

Telfair- 0 years in college
Green- 0 years in college
Miles- 0 years in college or Outlaw- 0 years in college
Randolph- 1 years in college
Prybilla- 2 years in college

Just doesnt seem realistic to me, nor do I think that managment would consider basing their team around a bunch of kids.....Remember management has said that they think that in 1-2 years we will be back in the playoffs not 3-4 years.....I think that if we go the Green route(which I highly doubt) that we would be looking at 3-4 or maybe 4-5 years until were a contender.....


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

> Green was a junior at Dobie High School in Houston during the 2002-03 season. Green will transfer to Gulf Shores Academy and *repeat the 11th grade.*


From http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?pr_key=21466&Sport=2 

So he is a 5-year highschooler?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Paxil said:


> From http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?pr_key=21466&Sport=2
> 
> So he is a 5-year highschooler?


Correct....

Which means that if the new rules take effect and they implement the 20 year old age limit, it wont effect Green very much because he will be available after his freshman year.....

He has stated to teammates and to his family that he wants to play at Oklahoma St.......Now we just have to wait and see if he was bluffing or not...


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> A starting lineup of:
> 
> Telfair- 0 years in college
> Green- 0 years in college
> ...


In that case, the Blazers certainly would be _Bullish_ on the future.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

Good passing ability and court IQ is something our team needs besides defensive help at the SG spot. I have enjoyed watching the young SF Khyrapa play a lot. He has a very balanced game for his age and that is great to see. I love Rubens defense and hustle, but he will never be a great passing player and DMiles has the worse lapses of court awareness on the team. Great for two minutes, horrible for the next ten. Outlaw is developing a little each game. He seems a step slow on defense, but hopefully he gaines that back with learning. I haven't seen Green play, and only read scounting reports. Starting Telfair, Green, Outlaw/Khyrapa, Zach and Joel next year would look like a defensive disaster IMO. I love Outlaw and Telfair, but can they improve defensively a lot in one year? Adding Green would be a huge learning curve if we get rid of DA.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Good news bad news-

First the bad news - ESPN Insider said that in the scrimmige, although he played well, did seem a little bit lackadaisical but the fact that he showed up for the big game was important. 

From Insider -


> The most athletic player in the game also proved to be the best shooter. Green hit his first five 3s and topped it off with a couple of spectacular dunks. Not only did he get great elevation on his dunks but he really gets fantastic lift on his jump shot. With his size and vertical, he's going to be able to get that shot at the next level whenever he wants. Green had a couple of nice moves taking his defender off the dribble and generally played in control the entire game. His performance in the practices and scrimmages was less impressive. There, he seemed to struggle shooting off the dribble and played more lackadaisically – knocks that scouts have had all year. However, his ability to step up in the big game – including hitting two clutch free throws at the end of the game – impressed scouts
> 
> 
> > The good news is that hearing an interview with a scout on FSN or ESPN (sorry I do not remember the scout name), the thing that he said was most impressive about green was that he seemed to have high bball IQ, and really understood the game.
> ...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ABM said:


> In that case, the Blazers certainly would be _Bullish_ on the future.


Yes except the Bulls have some college experience....And not only that but players who know about winning.....Heinrich, Duhon, Gordon, Deng all went to the final four in college and know what it takes to win....Our players dont have any history of winning....


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yes except the Bulls have some college experience....And not only that but players who know about winning.....Heinrich, Duhon, Gordon, Deng all went to the final four in college and know what it takes to win....Our players dont have any history of winning....


It's all good. I was just joshing.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Our players dont have any history of winning....


Right, because Telfair never single-handedly won the H.S. championship over Dwight Howard and his team. Right.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> Right, because Telfair never single-handedly won the H.S. championship over Dwight Howard and his team. Right.


Right, because Telfair played in New York and Dwight Howard played in Georgia....They never faced each other in the high school championship....

winning a high school championship can in no way be compared with making it to the final 4 in college basketball....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Right, because Telfair played in New York and Dwight Howard played in Georgia....They never faced each other in the high school championship....
> 
> winning a high school championship can in no way be compared with making it to the final 4 in college basketball....



that doesn't change that what you said was wrong. You said 



> Our players dont have any history of winning....


and thats not true. 

btw, how much history of winning did the Lakers have with Shaq and Kobe?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Just because we draft Green doesn't mean he's starting next year. 

I think some of you are too short sighted.

Maybe you didn't already know this, but we are rebuilding. We aren't going to make the playoffs next year. We probably won't make the playoffs the year after that. 

It's funny because I think the NBA and it's fans have lost any semblance of patience. 

If you give a starting lineup of 

Sebastian Telfair
Gerald Green
Travis Outlaw
Zach Randolph
Joel Przybilla

the minutes next year, you will see A LOT of mistakes. You will also see a lot of exciting plays. But consider this, the more you play our young guys, the quicker the development, and the quicker the development, the faster we get back in the playoffs. 

Sure they'll be bad on defense. Sure they'll have a lot of turnovers, and they'll be blown out a lot. But in 2-3 years they're going to be awesome... Count on it. 

Right now I'm only worried about one thing. Getting our young guys playing time so they can develop.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> and thats not true.


A high school championship is nothing, all it means that you were on the best high school team in the state for your schools size.....



> btw, how much history of winning did the Lakers have with Shaq and Kobe?


Shaq went to the Finals with the Magic and played on a great team at LSU.....Phil Jackson had 6 rings, their most clutch player Robert Horry already had 2...

The Pistons last year with Rick Hamilton, Tayshaun Prince and Rasheed all had high quality college experience in the tournament...

In fact all the teams that have won championships since I can remember had teams with players that had a winning background in some way....


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> Just because we draft Green doesn't mean he's starting next year.
> 
> I think some of you are too short sighted.
> 
> ...


I could be patient, but looking at the way most front office work, I doubt the coach we hire will be around to see the fruits of their labor. Also, losing has a way of draining players. I hope we invest in good assistants to keep the player spirits high and helping them to learn to win if we go that route.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Maybe you didn't already know this, but we are rebuilding. We aren't going to make the playoffs next year. We probably won't make the playoffs the year after that.


According to what Patterson and Pritchard think, we will be good next year...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Not to disagree with Patterson or Pritch, but they're just saying that because they have to. This team will be lucky to win 30 games next year. That is unless Telfair plays like an All-Star, Travis Outlaw averages 15 points and 7 boards, and Darius Miles wakes up from this funk. 

I just don't see it... not yet... But that's ok. I never expected this team to contend this early.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> According to what Patterson and Pritchard think, we will be good next year...


I seldom ever hear coaches say we will suck next year. When have you ever heard a coach or GM say " I have a gut feeling we will win 20 games this year. We can't shoot or play defense."


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

monya and viktor never won a championship either


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Peaceman said:


> I seldom ever hear coaches say we will suck next year. When have you ever heard a coach or GM say " I have a gut feeling we will win 20 games this year. We can't shoot or play defense."


I'm afraid that if we arn't winning next year that we will lose a lot of fans and our attendance will be one of the worst(if not the worst) in the league....

This team needs to win now, we arnt a patient city and pretty soon people wont spend the money to go to Blazers games as a social activity rather than watching the team play good basketball.....

And I dont think that Paul Allen will put up with losing for a long stretch....


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Start a Russian over Outlaw or Green, or even both if Monia can play the 2, and it looks like a much better lineup. Both Russians have good experience in a winning enviorment, and all of our big men should be well rested for next season. If we can get a useful player in a S&T and a real coach it doesn't look so bad.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I'm afraid that if we arn't winning next year that we will lose a lot of fans and our attendance will be one of the worst(if not the worst) in the league....
> 
> This team needs to win now, we arnt a patient city and pretty soon people wont spend the money to go to Blazers games as a social activity rather than watching the team play good basketball.....
> 
> And I dont think that Paul Allen will put up with losing for a long stretch....


I actually agree with you. I can be patient and I have even enjoyed watching the young guy even though we are losing. If you look at attendance, I would say most fans won't wait long for this team to improve.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Unless the Blazers' front office can pull off a minor miracle, this isn't going to be a playoffs team next year.

Portland could take Green and they don't have to start him; they could pick up a veteran guard (a combo guard like Jaric, maybe) or simply let DA man the 2 for another year.

It's admirable that the front office of the Blazers is seeking a quick turnaround and that they think they're going to have a good team next year, but I hope that when it comes to using their draft picks they continue to look at the long term and use trades and free agency to improve the team in the near term.

Ed O.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Unless the Blazers' front office can pull off a minor miracle, this isn't going to be a playoffs team next year.
> 
> Portland could take Green and they don't have to start him; they could pick up a veteran guard (a combo guard like Jaric, maybe) or simply let DA man the 2 for another year.
> 
> ...


I concur, Ed.

Hey, why does your avatar remind me of the New Christy Minstrels? :laugh:


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Why should we narrow the talent pool that were drafting from by pre-eliminating players based on reasons other then what kind of game and upside they have?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

ABM said:


> Hey, why does your avatar remind me of the New Christy Minstrels? :laugh:


It's probably because the picture was based, at least partly, on the New Christy Minstrels.

My avatar is a picture of the New Main Street Players, which is a fictional folk band from the movie "A Mighty Wind", which is a mockmentary about a folk music concert from the folks who did Spinal Tap, Best in Show, and Waiting for Guffman.

Pretty funny movie, although it's actually got some poignant moments that make it different than the other movies I listed above... the original songs from the movie are pretty darn good, though.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> A high school championship is nothing, all it means that you were on the best high school team in the state for your schools size.....


yah, in that small city of new york...



> Shaq went to the Finals with the Magic and played on a great team at LSU.....Phil Jackson had 6 rings, their most clutch player Robert Horry already had 2...


bob horry wasn't on the lakers when they traded for kobe, and signed shaq. nor was phil jackson. And while Shaq was in the finals, so was Nick Anderson.

going ot the finals does not mean as much as you're making out to be.



> The Pistons last year with Rick Hamilton, Tayshaun Prince and Rasheed all had high quality college experience in the tournament...





> In fact all the teams that have won championships since I can remember had teams with players that had a winning background in some way....


what is a "winning" background tho? 

does it mean that the blazers would be better to draft williams only because he's been to the final four?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> what is a "winning" background tho?


Means you know what it takes to win.....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Means you know what it takes to win.....


I guess I forgot when Shaq won the title in 96.

or Kobe won them before 2000...

meaning: oops, you can find many different "criteria" that don't actually mean anything.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Means you know what it takes to win.....


Shaquille O'Neal in 1995: "I've won everywhere I've been, except in college and the pros."

That sort of winning background.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Means you know what it takes to win.....



That is the kind of statement that makes sabermetric fans howl in anguish.

Taken literally, the statement is meaningless. Most of the posters in this forumn "know how to win" - we just don't have any talent!

I'm assuming what you really mean, is that we need players with high basketball IQs. This, however, leads to another problem.

There is little or no correlation between a player's basketball IQ, and whether or not his college team won anything. In a head-to-head contest, UConn beats Gonzaga 7 out of 10. Does that mean that Villanueva has a higher basketball IQ than Morrison?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> In a head-to-head contest, UConn beats Gonzaga 7 out of 10. Does that mean that Villanueva has a higher basketball IQ than Morrison?


UCONN doesnt beat Gonzaga 7 out of 10......


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> UCONN doesnt beat Gonzaga 7 out of 10......


it's called a hypothetical.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I'm afraid that if we arn't winning next year that we will lose a lot of fans and our attendance will be one of the worst(if not the worst) in the league....


Good. Better, cheaper seats for moi.



> This team needs to win now, we arnt a patient city


We aren't? I think we are.



> and pretty soon people wont spend the money to go to Blazers games as a social activity rather than watching the team play good basketball.....


Fine. Who needs people going to the game as a social activity? Mo better seats for moi.



> And I dont think that Paul Allen will put up with losing for a long stretch....


And what's he gonna do about it? Start winning?

barfo


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Zags...please, we all feel the seething hatred for Green, from now on in Green related threads a single post of "What I've said berfore" would be just as effective of constantly going out of your way to point out htat you don't like him. WE KNOW!


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Zags...please, we all feel the seething hatred for Green, from now on in Green related threads a single post of "What I've said berfore" would be just as effective of constantly going out of your way to point out htat you don't like him. WE KNOW!


Ditto, x2


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I do wnat to point out that the repeat of the 11th grade thing shouldn't be of much concern. It really isn't uncommon in transfer situations. Often times the academic standareds of a new school are different thant the old school, and actually has to do with the systems and not the students intelligence or ability.

Green BTW is a member of the National Honors Society which last time I check means you need to be a reasonably good student academically.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

As I recall, Amare Stoudemire had a similar deal with an extra year of high school due to constantly moving around. Things happen. I'd take Stoudemire on the Blazers.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> As I recall, Amare Stoudemire had a similar deal with an extra year of high school due to constantly moving around. Things happen. I'd take Stoudemire on the Blazers.


Yep, now players are comparable because they both went to high school an extra year.....

Two different player, totally different kind of game.

The only thing they have in common is that they were both 5th year seniors...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yep, now players are comparable because they both went to high school an extra year.....
> 
> Two different player, totally different kind of game.
> 
> The only thing they have in common is that they were both 5th year seniors...


At least take Minstrels point for what it was, and comparing the skillset of the players wasn't the point.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yep, now players are comparable because they both went to high school an extra year.....
> 
> Two different player, totally different kind of game.
> 
> The only thing they have in common is that they were both 5th year seniors...


Perhaps you should apply common sense once in a while. My point is that player talent level is far more important than ancillary issues like whether the player had a fifth high school year.

If any GM passed on Stoudemire due to his fifth year in high school, they're sure kicking themselves now.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> If any GM passed on Stoudemire due to his fifth year in high school, they're sure kicking themselves now


Why would they unless it's an education matter.....Which in both cases it is not...

I doubt that the GM's took into account the 5th year status of the players...It was more their assessment of talent...So I dont think that you can correlate Green and Stoudamire in some group.....

It's like putting Michael Jordan and Danny Ainge in some little group just because they played baseball, doesnt mean that they are anything alike when it comes to basketball......

Or comparing Adam Morrison and Chris Dudley because both of them have diabetes...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Double Post.....


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Or comparing Adam Morrison and Chris Dudley because both of them have diabetes...


Our young players can catch diabetes by sharing the ball with someone like Morrison, we shouldn't risk our future by drafting him.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> Our young players can catch diabetes by sharing the ball with someone like Morrison, we shouldn't risk our future by drafting him.


Gonzaga cooties.

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> Our young players can catch diabetes by sharing the ball with someone like Morrison, we shouldn't risk our future by drafting him.


Oh yea.....I forgot.....


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> A starting lineup of:
> Telfair- 0 years in college
> Green- 0 years in college
> Miles- 0 years in college or Outlaw- 0 years in college
> ...


Is there a positive correlation between years of college and success in the NBA? I haven't seen any statistics on it, but I'd almost expect the opposite to be true. 

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

barfo said:


> Is there a positive correlation between years of college and success in the NBA? I haven't seen any statistics on it, but I'd almost expect the opposite to be true.
> 
> barfo


Well considering the past championship teams have all had some kind of success previous to playing on the team that they won with, yes their is correlation....

Jordan won in NCAA
Magic won in NCAA
Isiah won in NCAA
Hakeem won in NCAA
Shaq won (somewhat) in NCAA
Rip Hamilton won in NCAA


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Well considering the past championship teams have all had some kind of success previous to playing on the team that they won with, yes their is correlation....
> 
> Jordan won in NCAA
> Magic won in NCAA
> ...


I wouldn't say that's evidence of a significant correlation. Hamilton's not the reason that the Pistons won last year... he was A reason, but not much bigger than Billups, or the Wallaces. Shaq didn't win diddly in the NCAAs. Kobe skipped them altogether. Duncan and Robinson weren't champions in the NCAAs, either. Akeem came up short twice, although clearly he was instrumental on excellent Houston teams.

NBA Championship teams often have great players, and historically the best players went to college but in the past decade that has not been the case.

While I agree that an incredibly inexperienced team would struggle next year, I don't think it's for want of NCAA experience. It's because of lack of NBA experience.

Ed O.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Well considering the past championship teams have all had some kind of success previous to playing on the team that they won with, yes their is correlation....
> 
> Jordan won in NCAA
> Magic won in NCAA
> ...


In the past, the best players tended to go to the best college programs. Thus great players tended to win college championships AND NBA championships. 

That doesn't mean that winning college championships is somehow necessary for success in the NBA, however. 

Shaq ("somewhat") and Kobe ("not at all") is more typical of today's NBA than Magic or Jordan, who played in the days where pretty much everyone went to college before the NBA. Nowadays, college is what you do if you aren't good enough for the NBA.

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Nowadays, college is what you do if you aren't good enough for the NBA.


Thats the closest from the truth....


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Let's focus on the matter at hand.... Can T-Law and Green co-exist or are they too similar? 

I think they can co-exist. I think Green's game is different....

What do YOU think?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> Let's focus on the matter at hand.... Can T-Law and Green co-exist or are they too similar?
> 
> I think they can co-exist. I think Green's game is different....
> 
> What do YOU think?


I don't really see that as being an issue. If Green is good enough to be worth a top-5 pick, Outlaw's presence shouldn't make much of a difference.

I like Outlaw and think he's got a future in the NBA, but in the top-5 picks we should be looking for a player who can be a, if not THE, cornerstone of our franchise for the long term.

Assuming (again/still) that Green is capable of being that guy... if Outlaw and he can coexist, then great. If not, then we can move Outlaw because Green will almost certainly be a better player.

Ed O.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Assuming (again/still) that Green is capable of being that guy... if Outlaw and he can coexist, then great. If not, then we can move Outlaw because Green will almost certainly be a better player.
> Ed O.


Or, alternatively, we can move Green because he'll have good trade value. Or perhaps they'll both turn out to be fragile and only one will be healthy at one time. Or one of them may quit basketball, move to Tibet, and open the first strip club at a 16000 ft elevation. Trader Bob says take the best player available for the best results. And that's the closest from the truth...

barfo


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Thats the closest from the truth....


I think the expression you're going for is... _thats the *farthest* from the truth_... which I'd respectfully disagree with. Many of the current best in the league never played in college. You could contend that McGrady and Co would be better for it, but there is no way to really prove that, just like there is no way to prove how good Timmy Duncan might be right now if he hadn't wasted 4 years at Wake (jk, I'm a Deacon fan).

JMO, but I think guys can develope their games/skillsets in the pro's just as well as in college. Just like in college it takes a combo of good coaching and daily dedication from the player.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Well considering the past championship teams have all had some kind of success previous to playing on the team that they won with, yes their is correlation....
> 
> Jordan won in NCAA
> Magic won in NCAA
> ...


While Derek Anderson and Zach Randolph did win NCAA championships, Hakeem did not. Your point that winning begats wins is a truism IMO, but most every team in the league is filled with guys who have won championships in HS and college... Portland too. Obviously it takes more then that.

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I like how the criteria changes.

At first, it was "won nothing at all". Then that didn't include high school.

Then it was winning in college. Then actually, that turned into making it in the tournament. Then it was "final four....ish".

And then it was "well, players who won on title teams 10+ years ago (and in some cases, 14-17 years ago).."

what does this say for LeBron? He didn't win anything in college, and what he did do good in, was, afterall, just _high school_...

whats that you say? using the "winning in college" is just a blanket statement that really doesn't mean as much as implied? Well son of a *****.

hey, didn't DA's college team go to the final four or something?

coming from a "winning" program is good, but it's being over-stated here by someone.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Well considering the past championship teams have all had some kind of success previous to playing on the team that they won with, yes their is correlation....
> 
> Jordan won in NCAA


left early.


> Magic won in NCAA


left early


> Isiah won in NCAA


left early.


> Hakeem won in NCAA
> Shaq won (somewhat) in NCAA


left early



> Rip Hamilton won in NCAA


you complain that people compare apples to oranges, and bring up an example of "Morrison to Dudley" or kvetch when someone kills your anti green sentiment by saying that Amare also was a "5th year senior" in high school, and than you pull this out!? You compare argubably 5 of the best players to play in the game *ever* to a player who's not even the best on his team??

and I won't go into the fact that, iirc, Hakeem didn't win in the NCAA..and "somewhat" is now your standard? You change it so "somewhat" is now included, so it helps (in your mind) your argument??

If the Blazers draft a guy this year because he was on the NCAA title team, over a player who wasn't (and is better) then they're shooting themselves in the foot, because they have an itch. 

With a later pick, you can do that (mid 20's)..

this is almost as asinine as the whole "Bird" comparisons.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm still skeptical that college provides athletes anything of use, sports-related. I think development is development, as long as you are playing the game against skilled opponents. I think the idea that college is better at getting kids ready for the pro game is a convenient fiction maintained by college to justify the one to four years of unpaid labour that earns the college millions of dollars.

I'd take Kevin Garnett, Tracy McGrady, Kobe Bryant, Amare Stoudemire, LeBron James and match them up against the Tim Duncans, Ray Allens, Jason Kidds, etc, any day. The players who jump straight from high school are generally the most talented players (though some are just deluded) and I don't see any indication of their growth being stunted.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I think I saw this question on the SAT back in high school...

Playmaker is to Shareef Abdur-Rahim just as

Zagsfan is to...

A) Adam Morrison
B) Rodney Rogers
C) Adam Morrison
D) Amare Stoudemire
E) A and C

I can't believe I missed that one.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> Let's focus on the matter at hand.... Can T-Law and Green co-exist or are they too similar?
> 
> I think they can co-exist. I think Green's game is different....
> 
> What do YOU think?


They definitly can, they are pretty much different players. With Outlaw and Green starting, we would finally have a pretty sharp shooting team, along with Telfair who is rapidly improving his jump shot. That would be a sick lineup.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> While Derek Anderson and Zach Randolph did win NCAA championships,


And they arn't stars in the league, compared to what people think Green is suppose to be.....

I was talking about the stars/main players of the team........


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> what does this say for LeBron? He didn't win anything in college, and what he did do good in, was, afterall, just high school...


Might have to do with why he hasnt won anything in the pro's......That or instead of taking proven talent in the previous drafts they took Desagna Diop and Dejaun Wagner who were both considered to be great players in the league...

Green is not a clear cut #1 like Lebron was.....

In fact many people don't think that he is ready.....


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> And they arn't stars in the league, compared to what people think Green is suppose to be.....
> 
> I was talking about the stars/main players of the team........


So let's see... your argument is that we shouldn't draft Green because he didn't go to college so even if he becomes a star in the league it won't be any good because you need someone who has won an NCAA championship and is a star in the league in order to win an NBA championship. 

Even if that was true, which of course it isn't, don't you need 4 other guys too? Couldn't Green be one of the other 4 guys on the team? 

And by the way, isn't Zach one of the stars/main players on this team?

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Might have to do with why he hasnt won anything in the pro's......


or it could be, ooooh, I don't know..the fact he's in his 2nd year?

How many titles did Shaq win in his 1st 2 years? or Jordan? Or Isiah?



> That or instead of taking proven talent in the previous drafts they took Desagna Diop and Dejaun Wagner who were both considered to be great players in the league...


No one ever, and I mean _EVER_ thought that Diop and Wagner would be even remotely close to LeBron's level.



> Green is not a clear cut #1 like Lebron was.....
> 
> In fact many people don't think that he is ready.....


who says he's #1? Who says that we think he's ready? We're just saying we'll take the opinion of guys who do it for a living, over someone who's slightly biased towards Morrison...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> You compare argubably 5 of the best players to play in the game *ever* to a player who's not even the best on his team??


Alright name the player on the Pistons that is one of the "5 best players to play in the game ever" Rip Hamilton is IMO the best all around players on that team.....If you would like to disagree then we got Rasheed and Tashaun who both have big game experience in the final four.....and Ben Wallace who won the division II championship with Virginia Union......



> and I won't go into the fact that, iirc, Hakeem didn't win in the NCAA..and "somewhat" is now your standard? You change it so "somewhat" is now included, so it helps (in your mind) your argument??


Making it to the final four means that your team won some pretty big games and you know the pressure and how to handle big games.... 



> If the Blazers draft a guy this year because he was on the NCAA title team, over a player who wasn't (and is better) then they're shooting themselves in the foot, because they have an itch.


Thats not my argument though.....I dont think that we should draft a guy like that but I think that we should acquire a guy with some kind of big game experience....

With our current players and if you add Green then we will be pretty much a young team with no experience and just setting ourselves up to fail....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> No one ever, and I mean EVER thought that Diop and Wagner would be even remotely close to LeBron's level.


 \

Nope nor did I say that they were, they were both drafted in the same area as where Green is projected (by many on here) to be drafted...



> who says he's #1? Who says that we think he's ready? We're just saying we'll take the opinion of guys who do it for a living, over someone who's slightly biased towards Morrison...


Actually that's biased towards Rudy Fernandez and Marvin Williams......(Morrison isn't in this draft so it's not like I'm trying to convince you guys to draft Morrison over Green)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Alright name the player on the Pistons that is one of the "5 best players to play in the game ever" Rip Hamilton is IMO the best all around players on that team.....


you just don't seem to get it, do you? You're cherry picking the best of the best, and than including Rip Hamilton. That's like going "well, see? Ron Harper went to college..."

it doesn't work that way. 


> If you would like to disagree then we got Rasheed and Tashaun who both have big game experience in the final four.....and Ben Wallace who won the division II championship with Virginia Union......


I don't get.....why you think.....you're proving.....anything.



> Making it to the final four means that your team won some pretty big games and you know the pressure and how to handle big games....


good thing Ed Pinckney made it to the final four...that proved good for...um...no one.



> Thats not my argument though.....I dont think that we should draft a guy like that but I think that we should acquire a guy with some kind of big game experience....


so you'd be against drafting KG, or Kobe, or Lebron? 

I see.



> With our current players and if you add Green then we will be pretty much a young team with no experience and just setting ourselves up to fail....


who in this draft HAS "big game" experience? Really, who does?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> \
> 
> Nope nor did I say that they were, they were both drafted in the same area as where Green is projected (by many on here) to be drafted...


they were also drafted by Cleveland. Not exactly the best drafters in the history of the game..



> Actually that's biased towards Rudy Fernandez and Marvin Williams......(Morrison isn't in this draft so it's not like I'm trying to convince you guys to draft Morrison over Green)


as I said before, "big game experience" sure made a difference for Kobe, didn't it?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> so you'd be against drafting KG, or Kobe, or Lebron?


No I wouldn't......Would I be against drafting Green who will never compare to any of those guys? Yes.



> as I said before, "big game experience" sure made a difference for Kobe, didn't it?


Shaq did.




> I don't get.....why you think.....you're proving.....anything.


What I'm trying to prove is that Green is not the guy that we want.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> No I wouldn't......Would I be against drafting Green who will never compare to any of those guys? Yes.


you don't know that he'll "never" compare to those guys, do you?

No one thought Kobe would be as good as he is now. 



> Shaq did.


shaq did, but at the same time, the fact that Kobe is Kobe had a lot to do with him being as good as he was/is.




> What I'm trying to prove is that Green is not the guy that we want.


thats what you think. But you're also the same guy who thinks morrison walks on water.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> you don't know that he'll "never" compare to those guys, do you?


Just because he is a high school prospect he is suppose to be great? Thats what people are getting at.....Comparing him to Kobe and T-Mac...Because they both didnt go to college......

He is most likely to be an average player in the league...



> shaq did, but at the same time, the fact that Kobe is Kobe had a lot to do with him being as good as he was/is.


There is exceptions to every rule.



> thats what you think. But you're also the same guy who thinks morrison walks on water.


He does.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Just because he is a high school prospect he is suppose to be great? Thats what people are getting at.....Comparing him to Kobe and T-Mac...Because they both didnt go to college......


who said that he's supposed to be great? I think you're projecting something on him, that no ones said. And when his game is compared to Kobe and McGrady, thats not saying he'll be as good as either of those two. It just means he has a game that *resembles* them. And before you go there, no Morrisons game doesn't resemble Birds.



> He is most likely to be an average player in the league...


he has as much of a chance at being an average player as Morrison does.

If Green is the best player left at the blazers pick, they should take him. Regardless of whether or not he's "played in big games". 

I dont think 1 year has made Williams are more "sure thing" than Green. The difference between them won't be like the difference between LeBron and Carmello (which is wide, and getting wider by the day). It'd be like the difference between Carmello and Dwyane Wade.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Just because he is a high school prospect he is suppose to be great? Thats what people are getting at.....Comparing him to Kobe and T-Mac...Because they both didnt go to college......


It takes more talent to be able to play in the NBA at 18-19. Just like it would take more talent still to be able to play in the NBA at 15. So yes, not going to college is a key issue.



> He is most likely to be an average player in the league...


Non sequitur, which makes it useless. As easy for me to say that Adam Morrison is most likely to be a CBA player. You've done absolutely nothing to support that except say, "I hate him, he's overrated and I hate him. Plus he's not good. And I hate him."


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> who said that he's supposed to be great?


Everybody on this board.



> It just means he has a game that *resembles* them. And before you go there, no Morrisons game doesn't resemble Birds.


I take it you havent watched much of Morrison. His game very much *resembles* Bird's.....A lot more than any other player I have seen since.....



> he has as much of a chance at being an average player as Morrison does.


I beg to differ.....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Everybody on this board.


who? start quoting it.



> I take it you havent watched much of Morrison. His game very much *resembles* Bird's.....A lot more than any other player I have seen since.....


actually, his game doesn't resemble anything like Birds. Bird was faster, smarter, taller, bigger, stronger, and rebounded much better. ANd passed. And defended. 

the only resemblance they have is that Morrison is white and ugly, and Bird is white and ugly.


> I beg to differ.....


yah, and it's not like you're biased or nuttin..


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I beg to differ.....


We like to see you beg.

Zagsfan, you aren't going to win this argument. Winners of arguments have been to college (specifically, they've taken "Introduction to Logic" or the equivalent). Since (judging from your age listed in the sidebar) you haven't got as many years of college as your opponents, you can't hope to win, you don't have "big argument" experience. Better to agree with a Minstrel or a Hap, they are proven winners.

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> who? start quoting it.


Just about every Sambonius post.....



> actually, his game doesn't resemble anything like Birds. Bird was faster, smarter, taller, bigger, stronger, and rebounded much better. ANd passed. And defended.


Bird was actually slower than Adam.
Bird was however smarter. (so far)
Actually they're both listed at 6'9"
Bird is bigger by about 10lbs.
Bird was stronger (but Morrison isn't given enough credit for his strength, which is decieving).....
Bird was a little bit better rebounder but Morrison is no slouch at rebounding...
Defense is actually Morrison's weak spot, but I'm sure when Bird was a sophmore in college he wasn't as good of a defender as he was in the prime of his career (which you are comparing prime of career vs. sophmore year in college)...

Morrison and Bird have the same style of game whether you want to admit it or not.....Their games emulate each other better than any other college player since Bird has played.....

And this is not bias. It is what numerous announcers and analysts have been saying....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

barfo said:


> We like to see you beg.
> 
> Zagsfan, you aren't going to win this argument. Winners of arguments have been to college (specifically, they've taken "Introduction to Logic" or the equivalent). Since (judging from your age listed in the sidebar) you haven't got as many years of college as your opponents, you can't hope to win, you don't have "big argument" experience. Better to agree with a Minstrel or a Hap, they are proven winners.
> 
> barfo


Arguments about sports arn't based upon years of college.....It's about who has the better grip of what going on in the sports world, or who has a better viewpoint of a certain area....

My age shouldnt be used against me, I know more about sports than most people older than me who follow sports....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

And I love how arguments about Green always result in talking about Morrison....

There has been so many threads that have turned into people trying to debate with me about Morrison....Lets stay on topic folks...


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

This argument is getting just plain silly. 

Following the "big game" argument, you take Melo over Lebron, or Deron Williams over Bogut. For every Jordan or Magic, you can find 10 cases that slant the other way. 

I'm not sold on Green - but it is precisely because *I don't know* how good he really is. None of us do. Why don't we just postpone this until we have some better info?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Arguments about sports arn't based upon years of college.....


Whereas you think sports performance *is* based on years of college.

You've got it pretty much backwards.



> My age shouldnt be used against me, I know more about sports than most people older than me who follow sports....


Perhaps. But knowing sports isn't the same thing as being able to construct a logical argument. 

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Perhaps. But knowing sports isn't the same thing as being able to construct a logical argument.


I have logical arguments....Whether or not people feel the need to manipulate them is not my deal.



> Whereas you think sports performance *is* based on years of college.


No, never did I think it was based on years, I said it was based on "experience".....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Just about every Sambonius post.....


so he speaks for everyone?

Well then I guess everyone here thinks Morrison is as good as Bird.



> Bird was actually slower than Adam.
> Bird was however smarter. (so far)
> Actually they're both listed at 6'9"
> Bird is bigger by about 10lbs.
> ...


bit better?? Do you even know what Birds rebounding averages were??

the dude almost averged 3 TIMES as many rebounds a game.


> Defense is actually Morrison's weak spot, but I'm sure when Bird was a sophmore in college he wasn't as good of a defender as he was in the prime of his career (which you are comparing prime of career vs. sophmore year in college)...


blah blah blah..sophomore..Bird as a *freshman* was better than Morrison will be as a *senior*.

I don't know why you don't get it. Morrison is not as good as Bird. He's not going to be as good. He never will be as good. He is not even on the same planet as Bird.


> Morrison and Bird have the same style of game whether you want to admit it or not.....Their games emulate each other better than any other college player since Bird has played.....


a player can resemble him, but it's mostly because he's white.



> And this is not bias. It is what numerous announcers and analysts have been saying....


dude, they said the same thing about Keith Van Horn, Wally Szcerbiak, Tom Gugliotta, Luke Jackson, and basically every other tall white guy in college who didn't suck. THe only one who doesn't see that is you.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> so he speaks for everyone?


No, but why do you want to draft him? because he will be an average player?....



> bit better?? Do you even know what Birds rebounding averages were??


Could it have to do with Bird posting up and being under the hoop more than Morrison is?......Batista and Turiaf play under the basket for Gonzaga while Morrison is primarily on the wing......Bird I'm pretty sure was a power forward for that Indiana St. team.....



> I don't know why you don't get it. Morrison is not as good as Bird. He's not going to be as good. He never will be as good. He is not even on the same planet as Bird.


Now your changing arguments...I thought you were talking about their games *resembling* each other....I never said that Morrison would be better or that he is better at the same age...But they definitely *resemble* each other.....



> a player can resemble him, but it's mostly because he's white.


I'm not basing any kind of comparison because they're both white....Bottomline is watching Morrison and Bird play their games *resemble* each other more than any other player.....



> dude, they said the same thing about Keith Van Horn, Wally Szcerbiak, Tom Gugliotta, Luke Jackson, and basically every other tall white guy in college who didn't suck. THe only one who doesn't see that is you.


The only player on that list that I heard them compare him to is Luke Jackson and Van Horn......

Van Horn plays a totally different style of game then Bird did....

Luke Jackson hasnt got an oppurtunity yet to show what he can do in the league...

Wally is essentially a 6'7" SG, who is pretty much one dimensional..and was one dimensional in college...

I never heard the Gugliotta comparison....


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

barfo said:


> We like to see you beg.
> 
> Zagsfan, you aren't going to win this argument. Winners of arguments have been to college (specifically, they've taken "Introduction to Logic" or the equivalent). Since (judging from your age listed in the sidebar) you haven't got as many years of college as your opponents, you can't hope to win, you don't have "big argument" experience. Better to agree with a Minstrel or a Hap, they are proven winners.
> 
> barfo


RoFL! :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> No, but why do you want to draft him? because he will be an average player?....


then theoretically, you sholdn't draft any player, for fear he might be average?



> Could it have to do with Bird posting up and being under the hoop more than Morrison is?......


I thought their games resembled each other............



> Batista and Turiaf play under the basket for Gonzaga while Morrison is primarily on the wing......Bird I'm pretty sure was a power forward for that Indiana St. team.....


but I thought their games resembled each other............( I guess that birds assists #'s were because he was a post up player, eh?)


> Now your changing arguments...I thought you were talking about their games *resembling* each other....I never said that Morrison would be better or that he is better at the same age...But they definitely *resemble* each other.....


cept that bird played "under the basket"..and averaged more points and had a much much much better passing ability.

other than that tho..



> I'm not basing any kind of comparison because they're both white....Bottomline is watching Morrison and Bird play their games *resemble* each other more than any other player.....


cept that there are a fair amount of former players (white) who resembled his game more.



> The only player on that list that I heard them compare him to is Luke Jackson and Van Horn......


thats were your age hurts you. Googs was considered the next "larry bird". Same with Laetner.


> Van Horn plays a totally different style of game then Bird did....


so does morrison (as you alluded to earlier)..



> Luke Jackson hasnt got an oppurtunity yet to show what he can do in the league...


we're talking about college. Not the NBA. 

None of these guys _especially_ morrison will ever even come close to sniffing what Bird did on the court (not counting titles).



> Wally is essentially a 6'7" SG, who is pretty much one dimensional..and was one dimensional in college...
> 
> I never heard the Gugliotta comparison....


like I said, you are young, so chances are you don't know any better.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> No, but why do you want to draft him? because he will be an average player?....


Exactly right. That's very insightful of you, zagsfan. All championship teams have had an average player. You can't win a championship without an average player. Look:

Pistons: Mehmet Okur
Spurs: Malik Rose
Lakers: Rick Fox
Bulls: Luc Longley
Rockets: Mario Elie
...etc.

It's just a truism of building a championship team. We might not be in position, next season, to draft Morrison as our average player, so we should grab one this year.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

barfo said:


> We like to see you beg.
> 
> Zagsfan, you aren't going to win this argument. Winners of arguments have been to college (specifically, they've taken "Introduction to Logic" or the equivalent). Since (judging from your age listed in the sidebar) you haven't got as many years of college as your opponents, you can't hope to win, you don't have "big argument" experience. Better to agree with a Minstrel or a Hap, they are proven winners.
> 
> barfo


:laugh: +rep post :laugh:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> then theoretically, you sholdn't draft any player, for fear he might be average?


Not any lottery player...That people are comparing to T-Mac.....



> I thought their games resembled each other............


Your comparing Birds college rebounding #'s to Morrisons college rebounding #'s......Bird played under the basket in college, and then when he went to the NBA he didnt......Therefore his rebounding numbers went down drastically....



> but I thought their games resembled each other............( I guess that birds assists #'s were because he was a post up player, eh?)


Morrisons college game easily resembles Bird's pro game.....Not his college game, where he was a post up player...

I was refering to his his post up play as in when he was in college and you said that they were "triple what Morrison got"......In the pro's they wernt triple of Morrisons so I assumed you were talking about while Bird was in college.....



But I


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Pistons: Mehmet Okur
> Spurs: Malik Rose
> Lakers: Rick Fox
> Bulls: Luc Longley
> Rockets: Mario Elie


and none of those guys were lottery picks....


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> and none of those guys were lottery picks....


Bzzt. Luc Longley was the 7th pick in the 1991 draft.

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Not any lottery player...That people are comparing to T-Mac.....


you really need to lay off the "people are comparing him to McGrady" argument.


> Your comparing Birds college rebounding #'s to Morrisons college rebounding #'s......Bird played under the basket in college, and then when he went to the NBA he didnt......Therefore his rebounding numbers went down drastically....


which explains why Bird still averaged a double double his first 7 years, right? and for his career averaged 10...and the only season he averaged under 8.6 was the year he played 6 games..

you're really losing this argument man. Your first mistake was thinking that Morrison is even in the same universe as Bird.

your second mistake is continually try to argue that he is.



> Morrisons college game easily resembles Bird's pro game.....Not his college game, where he was a post up player...


wait, now you're comparing his college game to Birds pro game? Thats even more laughable. Morrisons college game doesn't even come close to Birds pro game. I can't believe you are being serious.



> I was refering to his his post up play as in when he was in college and you said that they were "triple what Morrison got"......In the pro's they wernt triple of Morrisons so I assumed you were talking about while Bird was in college.....


yah, but you were originally talking about how his *COLLEGE* game resembled Morrisons. Now you're changing the example because you've been pwned.

Morrisons game is a disgustingly poor (poor poor poor poor poor worse not even remotely as good and won't ever be as good and in a way we're insulting Bird-) mans Larry Bird. And I mean like Bill Gates vs some guy in a 3rd world country who owns a dirt store.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

My argument is that his game resembles Birds game more than anyother player since Bird.....

Thats my argument and I'm sticking to it....I won't quit this argument because its the truth, their is no other players since who has the same style of game....I'm not saying that he was better, but their style of game are identical in the way that they play...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> My argument is that his game resembles Birds game more than anyother player since Bird.....
> 
> Thats my argument and I'm sticking to it....I won't quit this argument because its the truth, their is no other players since who has the same style of game....I'm not saying that he was better, but their style of game are identical in the way that they play...


its not the truth.

their style isnt' the same (especially since you claim bird was a post up player)

their style of games aren't indential. They aren't even close.

Bird was a better defender (in college). A MUCH better rebounder (in college). A much much much better scorer (in college) and a muuuuuch better passer.

And Bird had calzones the size of Morrisons body. 

Outside of that, you're right. Bird is white and ugly and Morrison is white, and ugly. thats were they're identical.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> its not the truth.
> 
> their style isnt' the same (especially since you claim bird was a post up player)
> 
> ...


Nope, Morrison is superior....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Nope, Morrison is superior....


if you mean superior in that the only thing he's superior is that he's younger, than yes. he's superior.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> if you mean superior in that the only thing he's superior is that he's younger, than yes. he's superior.


To be fair, Morrison is SLIGHTLY less ugly.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Fork said:


> To be fair, Morrison is SLIGHTLY less ugly.


But also slightly more white, bringing it back into balance.

Wait..am I getting my characteristics algebra correct? It's been a while since college.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm not saying Green is going to be a star. I'm saying Green could be the answer for us at the 2. That's all I want right now.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Does anyone remember the Larry Holmes vs Randall "Tex" Cobb championship fight? Round after round Randall applied his patented _your fist my face_ stategy... some rounds he barely threw a punch let alone one that connected. Ringside seats were abandoned before the rounds reached double digits, but Randall stuck to his guns (so to speak). Ringside commentator Howard Cosell openly pleaded for the fight to be stopped throughout the beating. 

Mercifly after 15 shutout rounds, the bell rang and the fight was finally over. Later Cobb quipped on Letterman... "I was ready for another 15, I had him just where I wanted him." 

For some reason that comes to mind right now.

STOMP


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

STOMP said:


> Does anyone remember the Larry Holmes vs Randall "Tex" Cobb championship fight? Round after round Randall applied his patented _your fist my face_ stategy... some rounds he barely threw a punch let alone one that connected. Ringside seats were abandoned before the rounds reached double digits, but Randall stuck to his guns (so to speak). Ringside commentator Howard Cosell openly pleaded for the fight to be stopped throughout the beating.
> 
> Mercifly after 15 shutout rounds, the bell rang and the fight was finally over. Later Cobb quipped on Letterman... "I was ready for another 15, I had him just where I wanted him."
> 
> ...


:rofl:

GREAT story! That's hilarious (and completely applies here)! I wish I could say that I remember that fight... but I can't.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

STOMP said:


> Does anyone remember the Larry Holmes vs Randall "Tex" Cobb championship fight? Round after round Randall applied his patented _your fist my face_ stategy... some rounds he barely threw a punch let alone one that connected. Ringside seats were abandoned before the rounds reached double digits, but Randall stuck to his guns (so to speak). Ringside commentator Howard Cosell openly pleaded for the fight to be stopped throughout the beating.
> 
> Mercifly after 15 shutout rounds, the bell rang and the fight was finally over. Later Cobb quipped on Letterman... "I was ready for another 15, I had him just where I wanted him."
> 
> ...



I'm wondering who's Larry Holmes and who's Randall Cobb....


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

So the Green to McGrady comparison isn;t valid cause Green hasn't proven anything at the NBA level.

But a Morrison to Bird comparison is valid because Morrison hasn't put up Bird Like Numbers at the college level?

Morrioson isn't even going to declare this year so why is his name even being mentioned in a thread about outlaw and a player that probably is on the Blazers Radar for this years draft.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Morrioson isn't even going to declare this year so why is his name even being mentioned in a thread about outlaw and a player that probably is on the Blazers Radar for this years draft.


Good question.....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Morrison is the greatest ever. End of Story. Case Closed. 





















Just had to get the last words in.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Morrison is the greatest ever. End of Story. Case Closed.


you're right. Jim Morrison is the greatest ever.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> you're right. Jim Morrison is the greatest ever.


...............


























































Adam Morrison


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> ...............
> 
> Adam Morrison


never heard of him.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Isn't Adam Morrison the one who sang Moondance, Brown Eyed Girl and Domino? If so he's great. If it's that guy Van who plays for Gonzaga then he's really overrated.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Isn't Adam Morrison the one who sang Moondance, Brown Eyed Girl and Domino? If so he's great. If it's that guy Van who plays for Gonzaga then he's really overrated.


No, he's the guy who is going to be superior to Larry Bird......


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> No, he's the guy who is going to be superior to Larry Bird......


I dont' know, I think the byrds were better than the doors.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> I dont' know, I think the byrds were better than the doors.


I lost, you won :nah:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

TOo bad a decent thread got hijacked via personal vendetta.


----------

